# fat nipples....



## Guest (Apr 29, 2005)

my bf is around 11% and i have a good build (6'3'' & 15st). the only part of my upper body that bugs me, is my nipples. they're slightly puffy- they're fine when cold.

i don't touch gear, so it ain't gyno. i can't be arsed lowering my bf anymore - it's hard enough maintaining 11%

Are there any decent gels available that i can apply straight to the nipple to burn away the unwanted fat deposits?

let me know if you've had the same problem and solved it.

cheers


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

you CAN get gyno without using gear and unfortuantely thats what this sounds like.


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

ive had that since i was a kid m8 so i dont think its gyno, if its the same as me then its just the norm, i used to hate em but i really couldnt care less anymore, my bird loves em so thats fine by me  , might be an op u can ave or summat but dunno m8. :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

yeah, mine have been that way for as long as i can remember.

i know gyno isn't just brought on by juice, but i doubt u can get it as a child.

they really ain't that bad, but u know how it is... once you look like you've always wanted, it's easy to get annoyed about the smallest of things.

I think i like to make life difficult for myself. It's the asthetic "faults" that help maintain my ferocious enthusiasm for the iron game.

i think i'm gonna try a localised fat burner. can't do any harm. i let y'all know if it's sucessful.

thanks for the replies guys


----------



## TheGuvnor1466867923 (Apr 11, 2005)

no worrys mate, good luck with the fat burners and stuff :wink: kev


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

have you considered even trying an anti e? some target the "breast" area and i dunno but maybe it would solve your prob. Someone more knowledgeable could comment here.


----------



## axalotl2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

sir stack same probs here mate when im cold or training my nipples shrink and look fine but when im warm and lazing around they just seem slightly puffy. but before yu go and buy some topical fat loss take my advice first, THEY DONT WORK i spend some money on AVANT LABS ab solve and lipo derm ultra, all they done for me is make my skin very dry smell quite bad and it does burn with an iching effect. ive also tried anti estrogens I.E nolvadex, have a chat with your g.p as i watched a program which shows how they fix puffy nipples (not gyno) they inject a substance behind the nipple causing the nipple to be errect 24/4, wether or not you can have the op on the nhs i dont know,im thinking of looking into it, but im gonna drop my body fat first


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

I wouldnt suggest doing anything to make them stand out all the time...then you would look like shite just wearing a tshirt in the summer...Some of the topical fat burners that are licorice based can help...there is a bloke in the states that sells a topical fat burner that actually works...called Targ-X

I dont think he ships intl, BUT he may if the price is right mate...not sure...If he would, I have a ton of american dollars in cash that he would accet though the post...I might halve in with ya...tell him its for both of us...he's on Outlawmuscle.com and his name is Carlito...tell him I sent ya m8

Its not gyno BTW...much more common than you think...I see it here on skinny guys moreso than on fat blokes in the states...has to be a herditary thing some where up the ladder


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

gyno CAN happen even if you've never touched gear...some guys get it because the're estrogen/test levels are naturally a little off, some guys look like they have it becuase of fat deposits in the chest area and some guys get it an we dont know why...see your dr. and get it diagnosed and get some blood work to be sure what is going on before you waste time and money on anything else...


----------

